# Mozart sonata allegro forms



## aaroncopland (May 14, 2012)

Is there anyone that knows of a list of all of mozarts works that are in sonata allegro form?


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

aaroncopland said:


> Is there anyone that knows of a list of all of mozarts works that are in sonata allegro form?


_Allegro _is just a tempo indication, so it doesn't describe or refine a description of form. How is the tempo of interest to you?

Many of Mozart's works are in several movements: the symphonies, concerti, string quartets and so on. Almost all of these have first movements in sonata form.

Is the completeness of the list important to you?


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

I don't think there'd be a complete list available anywhere, but you can safely bet that almost all of his first movements, a lot of his last movements and some of his slow movements are in Sonata-Allegro form. You might want to look up William E. Caplin's book on Classical Form, if I remember correctly, there's a lot of examples listed.

Here are some good examples that stick closely to the general definition (A [Transition] B [Closing] :| [Development] A [Transition] B' [Closing])

Piano Sonata No. 16, K. 545 - First movement
Eine Kleine Nachtmusik, K. 525 - First movement
Symphony No. 40, K. 550 - First and last movement
Symphony No. 25, K. 183 - First movement



Jeremy Marchant said:


> _Allegro _is just a tempo indication, so it doesn't describe or refine a description of form. How is the tempo of interest to you?


It's often called Sonata-Allegro form, as the movements that use it are mostly allegros. (As opposed to Sonata-rondo form)


----------

